# 2018 Shroompocalypse?



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

For the hopeful, the adage "_hope springs eternal_" is an artifact of faith--a principle that sustains optimism in the most dire on moments. For those wedded to this principle, when one happens to find oneself tossed on a dark and angry sea of despair, it constitutes the "driftwood" to which one might cling to save oneself and in so doing sustain hope. Hope promises a chance. 

Granny always admonished us, "Keep the faith." She was a warm and loving woman who had been embattled and tested by life--a teen during the Great Depression, her husband died at age 38; she raised 2 kids (one my mother) in a tiny cabin/house while working odd jobs in her hometown that never grew larger than 712; her son (my uncle) died of a brain aneurysm at age 31; her granddaughter (my sister) drowned at age 14 in the Maquoketa River; her hands were often red and swollen from peeling potatoes at the local cafe. She epitomized struggle but somehow managed to keep things together and endure. She was a battler. She was on medical leave from her job at WalMart when she died at age 68 of cancer after a botched radium pack procedure. Her final words whispered to me were "Keep the faith." It is worth noting that Granny never went to church. 

Objectively speaking, although worthy principles unlimited in potential, hope and optimism are ultimately subject to limitations in the existential realm of the individual; Some--like Granny--are much stronger than others. Although still clinging, I must concede that my hope and optimism are flagging. This season is testing my faith. Every post I read from surrounding state--MO, KS, IL--reinforces this. Local news points out that this April was, by far, the most deficient on record for moisture. Cracks worthy of August are already formed in the lawn. The ponds are so low that spawning routines are interrupted, altered. 

I wonder what it was like in the spring of 1936, prior to the awful summer in the midst of the Dust Bowl? Granny was 17 that year. She spoke of sleeping outside under stars. Perhaps that is what gave her faith and hope? 

So, come hell or high water, I keep the faith. It may seem like we are on the verge of a SHROOMPACALYPSE. Gotta keep the faith. Follow the rain. Hope stops short of promise. Come whatever may, as certain as the stars will shine, another season will refresh and inspire us in less than 365 sunrises. 

Hope tested but intact, I'm now heading to the woods. Good luck all.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I hear ya, SG. I am almost afraid to go look and have postponed my initial hunt out of fear. The trepidation is real. Just this morning, for instance, I got my truck all packed, filled the tank with gas, etc., with the idea I was heading south to my reliable early spot. But I backed out. I’ve never experienced this before.

But the day is young, and hope springs eternal as it were. Maybe I’ll hit the road yet.

Great post, SG. Good luck on your hunt, and to everyone else as well.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Remember to think as you were the rain. Where would you flow to? Go their and keep going with the flow. Why we are short on rains, We have been at 53 or above ( ISU ) for 6 days now. Let's get this season started.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I wish you guys all the best, nice post shroomgod.


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

I have no fancy mushroom name.
I have hunted Eastern Nebraska for over 50 years. We moved to Arizona last year and my spots flourished for my friends. We have returned and I just found 4 miniature guys on my faithful "barometer tree". I marked them only for a growth study but Monday will be 85 degrees and they will not like that. Our farm has sold where the 8/9 inch monsters I picked when I was 12 years old were handed over to Mom for frying. Hope you all don't mind me reaching out from across the border.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good to hear from you Dean. Interesting info. Appreciate it. I went to my early spots and got skunked. Too dry, but I think if I go back Friday after some moisture that I will find some.

This drought is concerning for lots of reasons.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Rain here in Woodbury co last night and this morning, windy and cool, but it should warm up soon , after finding a few near Missouri Vally on SAturday, I am confident things should pop this week, 
Always fun to read your musings SG , we have it great compared to our ancestors for sure, I would give anything to walk the woodlands with my Grandma again, when I was 5 or 6 she would take me out sh rooming on the same grounds I now walk, I'm sure I was just a pain in the ass and don't ever remember Finding a thing, but I treasure her memories as I hike over hill and dale. These are the good old days as far as I am concered


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I have to admit you guys are more fun to talk with than my fellow Show me Staters. Nice stories dudes. I did all the hunts also with the Grandparents, uncles, was always exciting. Most all of them are gone now and sometimes I drive by timbers I hunted in with one of them and the memories return. Don't panic up there, I have to be drier than anywhere in Iowa and they have just really started down here 70 miles south of the border. But I hear you, no mud and no morels. Just was so cold this year so long, most lilacs are still not in bloom in town. Dean, were you north or south of Omaha?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeez after reading over SG's post and I think of my mother growing up in Wyoming, and my 95 year old mother law who moved out and boarded with and raised other families at 14. What in the blank is wrong with all these people today who need a handout to do anything? Sorry just a small rant.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Kb, I always follow your hunts with interest and amazement. Lots of rain coming to the Omaha metro the next couple of days. Gonna try to get out on Fri afternoon to see what’s going on.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad to see you survived another winter SW. It was a long one. This has been a weird year, mostly due to spotty rain. Most of Kansas was to dry to bother with until recently. Can't fill boxes in the dust usually. They are coming on in spots with more rain, this stuff tonight up north is a dream. Just hope no one gets hurt in the storms. The hot weather coming may make for a short season. I expect you will do fine by Friday. Unless it cools down I will be north of you a week later.


----------



## Cam (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone think its worth going out in central Iowa today? Don't have much else to do today. Where would you look?


----------



## EL sporador (Apr 16, 2017)

Cam said:


> Anyone think its worth going out in central Iowa today? Don't have much else to do today. Where would you look?


Personally, I'd look around some recently deceased elm trees


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

found about 30 medium sized greys near the Mo river, sioux city area last night, more rain coming, could use a little sun, just heading out again, can never seem to find any from my couch, good luck everyone, this should be the week we have all waited for


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

HG, wow the season is moving north fast now. I don't like it but I'll just have to move faster. It refused to warm up and then we jumped to June. Needs to cool back down or the season will be short. I planned on being up where you are about 3 weeks from now. Good Luck dude, hope you pick until your fingers bleed.


----------



## mark alex (Mar 11, 2018)

i love it


----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)

Looks like you guys got some much needed rain, how are things looking now?


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

kb, failed to warm up yesterday, nothing new popping, strange season, but i ain't about to give up


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Finally started with a few tiny ones in central Iowa. Shriveled up burnt caps. 1/4 inchers. The wilting almost dead May apple and no foliage is gone. The rain has turned those around and everything looking spring like. Should start popping decent today!


----------



## tiffanyjean (May 4, 2016)

Hoping for a decent season here in central Iowa! Itching like crazy to find my first nice batch of greys. Good luck everyone.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I wanted to head to one of my early spots tonight but too many nasty storms about. Like many of you, I’ve gotten caught in some doozies and I’m not really up for that. Seeing some good hauls posted on Nebraska morels page on Fbook. Hoping to get out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Good luck SW. the first of the year always brings back memories for me. I picked my first this year the latest in my life I think, except when I was to young to drive. I never went south of I-70 this year and picked the first real find last weekend at Perry Lake. I am interested in seeing how you do. My local spots in St. Joe were so dry for so long that i am not sure if i will find much. I think I am going north somewhere the next few days but not sure where. I picked a pound on the top of a east facing slope yesterday about 40 miles south of the border. Going to be a nicer cooler day i hope than the last two. I had a good sweat going to get those ones yesterday, had to walk a mile up the river bluff to get to the elms I had found last fall. twenty years ago I would have jogged to the top, dam. Hope you fill a box or two this year.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks KB. Those Loess Hills get tougher and tougher to navigate with each passing year. Good thing there’s magic in them thar hills most years. Hope you have an interesting couple of weeks.


----------



## tiffanyjean (May 4, 2016)

fun gus said:


> Finally started with a few tiny ones in central Iowa. Shriveled up burnt caps. 1/4 inchers. The wilting almost dead May apple and no foliage is gone. The rain has turned those around and everything looking spring like. Should start popping decent today!


May I ask what city/town in Central Iowa? Determined to get some today, but know I have to drive south to have any luck. I'm in Waterloo area and it's horrible for morels.


----------



## Cam (Apr 8, 2017)

I just got skunked 2 days in a row now, Ankeny area, and I'm the only one on the property. Either i'm blind or I'm going to wait til Sunday afternoon or so. Very hard to wait though


----------



## dhammers91 (Apr 26, 2018)

Cam said:


> I just got skunked 2 days in a row now, Ankeny area, and I'm the only one on the property. Either i'm blind or I'm going to wait til Sunday afternoon or so. Very hard to wait though


I'm right there with ya Cam. I've been out every afternoon/evening this week on property that I am the only one that has access to and having found one. Make me feel better to hear you are in the same boat (sorry...) lol. I was starting to think I was blind too! Fingers crossed this weekend has em poppin' up! (I'm north of Marshalltown)


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Add me into the mix. Been hunting 13 years now maybe. First year all my indicator's are indicating and nothing in the woods. I am really starting to get concerned, ground temp is now in low to mid 60's. Upper 70's expected today and 80's tomorrow. They needed moisture when were at the low to mid 50's ( usually find my first with ground temp in 52-56 degrees ). Let's hope this season didn't pass us by.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

tiffanyjean said:


> May I ask what city/town in Central Iowa? Determined to get some today, but know I have to drive south to have any luck. I'm in Waterloo area and it's horrible for morels.


I’m in Polk county Des Moines. One county south is doing better. I got two babies here Wednesday and none yesterday but only had 15 minutes before the hail storm. I’m going now so hope they’re popping but lilacs are just not blooming so weird


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Add me to the list. May 4th and no morels for me. Unreal. Feels as if they passed me by too, as someone phrased it above. My drive is starting to peter out. Another look on Sunday for me, maybe.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

wow, you guys got a lot of rain didn't you? should be popping soon


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

went out today around clinton and jackson countys and saw nice areas but nothing to pick yet recieved plenty of rain the last 3 days over 3 inches in some spots so hoping sunday the pop!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> wow, you guys got a lot of rain didn't you? should be popping soon


Yes. Rained off and on Tues-Thur. Things look ready, but not how things normally look on May 4, when things are winding down. Just an off year it seems like.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Is a weird year, I think the vegetation is fooling us a little this year. Just so you guys know I picked about a pound of small greys mostly near the border today. The local buyers say most are still coming from the bottoms. ON the other hand the lilacs were in full bloom up to the border also. And I saw small greys on a north slope that i had to leave. I have no idea what it all means. Short season? Poor Season? Or just starting? I do know that I got to hunt with my brother for the first time in many years, we did not find the mother load but told a lot of stories of the old times. My best day of hunting in a long time.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Kb, very cool. I hope your “just starting” is what’s happening. I had that thought in my head when I wasn’t finding any and just had trouble getting my mind around that. Gonna try again late tomorrow or sometime Sunday is my current thinking. Fwiw, solid report of some good ones in the hills around Mo Valley. Not big quanties but the morels found looked perfect, fresh, etc.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Picked a mixture of Greys & Yellows Friday mid-day . Perfect day to find new hunting grounds . Stumbled upon a patch of almost 50 in West Des Moines . Soggy Bottom Boys ! Amen to the much needed rainfall. Is this weekend the Flush weve been hoping for? Looking foward to more showers middle of next week and 70deg days . FingersCrossed for a StraightFlush of a week ! DerbyDay to MothersDay !


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice find Hawkeye, I’m in Johnston and went west of DM yesterday to one of my hot spots and found 3 that were less than an inch and left them to go back Sunday. Drove out to the north side of Cedar Rapids this morning for the hunt. Wish me luck.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

bloomer said:


> Nice find Hawkeye, I’m in Johnston and went west of DM yesterday to one of my hot spots and found 3 that were less than an inch and left them to go back Sunday. Drove out to the north side of Cedar Rapids this morning for the hunt. Wish me luck.


Hey Bloomer! I was wandering how Johnston is doing . Particularly out @Saylorville . Thought of trekking it there yesterday . Some of my finds were small too. Wish I could of left them. Planned on doing so & low and behold heard rummaging around . It was another picker . He was picking my Lil Patch of a dozen or so ! Couldnt believe it so I told him so . We talked for abit & shared some tips . He then offered me half . I declined .After insisting 3 times I obliged & said 2 or 3 is kool.. he said here take 5. He then told me its a very high traffic area & always pick em or else.. someone will! @least he was cool!(Tony w/Catfish shirt, talkn bout you man ,Lol! If you took my advice & signedup here. .since you dont Facebook ). G'Luck out in CedarRapids ! Never hunted there . Ill look foward to your report !


----------



## Cam (Apr 8, 2017)

Just got back Ankeny area, found about 2 dozen 1 inch grays barely poking through the leafs. Hopefully thats a sign of good things to come


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, I wish I had news to soothe your morel anxiety. It has been a weird year everywhere but Oklahoma so far in what I like to think of as the "Great Midwest Morel Patch". First much of the region had a really cold start to April, many record lows set. If the season had started or was close temps. like single digits mess things up. Then much of the area was dry in some of the most crucial time for the tinies to set on to grow. I hunted a spot in mid Mo Sat. where I should pick morels, many elm. I got skunked. On the other hand I see pictures and talk to people of huge amounts coming from bottoms. I would tell you to hit some bottoms but I know that is easier said than done, and not as much fun. Bottoms are where I have had the most luck so far. I hope your spots hit for you.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

37 yesterday in northern Washington Co. No rhyme or reason to it. Nothing larger than 2 inches, most about 1-inch. The 2-incher was the first I "found" (actually *encountered *while walking to a tree to HUNT). So that didn't count. So it was, on the fourth trip out, my season began ingloriously.

The next 6 hours I was in elm heaven. Beautiful ground. Upland hardwood timber, elm-dominant, and profuse with springs. Just how many 18 to 36-inch diameter elms must one check these days to find anything??? Three monster elms (dead, bark intact) on a hilltop produced ONE gray. Others--massive, twisted branches, white showing beneath bark, twisting to the sky, one after another, nothing. How odd--a couple 18-inchers, one facing south, and another northeast, each produced a dozen small yellows! The ones beneath the nor'easter were growing out of moss. It's dry.

Pain mounting, spirits sagging, I finally surrendered and started on the trek back to the Jeep. Angry, thirsty flies swilled blood from deeply-scratched arms, so much so that they became drunk. Along with the pain, I swear I could hear my ankles and knees and hips creak and grind as the cruel and sorry state of my near-exhaustion weighed heavily upon me, every step excruciating. 

I'd found Dalton points here. Naturally, I wondered what those late-Paleo peoples who were here 9,500 years ago did when their joints wore out Did they suffer and eventually lay down and die? In a very marginal sense I was akin to them--a hunter and gatherer; but whereas they were uncivilized, I had a means back to civilization (and an icy Coke) if I could endure. At times pausing, sitting, gasping, shaking my head in bewilderment, wondering "What the hell?", I momentarily lost faith; this was *NOT *enjoyable. The spiritual experience of the woods was lost.

Or was it?

Certainly _not_. The experience of nature can never be total, but the fuller the sweep of emotions one experiences within it, the deeper the connection to that we seek to understand. No pain, no gain?

I sidelined myself today, though reluctantly, to host and celebrate my youngest granddaughter's 2nd birthday. What a moment! This afternoon I enjoyed the dance recital of my oldest granddaughter, 4 1/2. In the week ahead I'll be taking them both to the woods. The oldest one already knows the drill. I wonder, should I scout it out ahead of time???


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Great info, kb, as always. I think your theories and speculations are right on the mark. I found one today in one of my typically good mushroom veins that stretches a few hundred feet. But there was only one. They might not come this year, and definitely not in the numbers to which I’ve become accustomed. Just the way it is. I doubt I do any bottoms, just not my thing. Always like hearing from you. Very helpful. Cheers!

Crossposted with SG. Your experience mirrors mine. Dumbfounding for sure. Thanks for posting. I’ve been wondering how it was going for ye. Here’s a Daniel Boone quote you might appreciate that I heard at a lit conf in Kentucky a few years ago: “I’ve never been lost but I was bewildered once for two days.”


----------



## Jones co. morel hunter (May 5, 2018)

Don't give up guys! those who put in the time and effort will reep the rewards ' Mother nature isn't that cruel to those who respect her


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Just over 200 today. Gray and yellow mix. Nothing bigger than 3 inches; stunted due to lack of moisture. Many showing stress. The last tree (30-inch diameter elm) yielded 120, and only a dozen of those managed 2 inches. The rest were "microshrooms"--mostly about an inch--and many stressed, unable to unfurl due to drought. Worse, about half of them were in nettles or under multiflora bushes.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

pretty good day by my standards, I have yet to find one. But the moister is good with more rain on the way. Congrats SG, and the best to everyone down there.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

It was 90 degrees when I got back to the car today, fast forward to summer. I bet that 120 tree was fun SG, what slope was it on? I live for those babies. A person can pick more morels in river bottoms than walking hills anymore due to not as many elm. But hitting loaded elms is more fun to me by far, and does require a little skill element. Walking in circles in bottoms makes me dizzy.


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

So any luck today Kb. What a season eh!??? What latitude where you on? One positive thing about it, my yard hasn't grown into a jungle before mushroom season ends.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW. I know it sounds stupid but hit north slopes already in your territory. I have picked very little on the others. No idea why. Morel gods playing games. Weather on steroids. Spring usually goes north about 100 miles a week. I think it went 300 this week.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

madman how the heck are ya.. I've been sweating my A off. We skipped April up here and went from March to June. It has been a weird non spring. You can pick from 36 HW to I-80 now madman depending on your longitude. How is that for a non answer? And that also depends on if you are in hills or bottoms. I will probably be north of the Mo border for the rest of the season. I would not have predicted it would happen this fast 2 weeks ago but 80 in the day and 60 at night is just stupid morel weather. So far this year I am slightly over #30 so I've had a few good days, but the old GPS has me clocked at close to 40 miles of walking to get them, and the driving has only started. Don't know what I will do when I can't do this anymore. Virtual reality morel picking? You been traveling anywhere?


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

I hear your pain Kb! I would like to see a normal year for morels sometime again. Thought it was shaping up to be good, but then summer had to arrive. REALLY!! Told my wife this is the worst year I've ever seen and she said you say that every year! I replied, "Trust me this is the worst"!! Southern Iowa is as far north I've been so far. Showed up and the dandelions were brilliant yellow, lilacs weren't blooming, and water puddles were everywhere. Told my wife this looks good. I quickly learned I was wrong. Left 2 days later and the lilacs were in full bloom, puddles dried up, dandelions showing fuzz, and maybe 3lbs of have to do something quickly with mushrooms!! This was Friday 5/4 - Sunday 5/6. Was down at Columbia MO Monday evening the 7th(not mushroom hunting) , and redbuds in some of the hollers were still just as pretty as those in Iowa. I know if I worked at it harder this year I probably could find more, but with all this heat and ticks so bad I just lost my drive. I haven't even had to wear a long sleeve shirt hunting this year! I'm thinking next week I'm gonna hit it north of I-80 at some of my spots. It'll be interesting to see if this is how it's gonna be everywhere. Sounds like they got good rain so hopefully north will pan out. Good Luck and keep me posted.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey Bloomer! I was wandering how Johnston is doing . Particularly out @Saylorville . Thought of trekking it there yesterday . Some of my finds were small too. Wish I could of left them. Planned on doing so & low and behold heard rummaging around . It was another picker . He was picking my Lil Patch of a dozen or so ! Couldnt believe it so I told him so . We talked for abit & shared some tips . He then offered me half . I declined .After insisting 3 times I obliged & said 2 or 3 is kool.. he said here take 5. He then told me its a very high traffic area & always pick em or else.. someone will! @least he was cool!(Tony w/Catfish shirt, talkn bout you man ,Lol! If you took my advice & signedup here. .since you dont Facebook ). G'Luck out in CedarRapids ! Never hunted there . Ill look foward to your report !


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Hawkeye, I haven’t checked Sailorville, I went up to Jester the other day and had to make my way around a half dozen other people picking out there so I only gave it a couple hours to no prevail. 
7.5 hours and around 15 miles at three different parks east and west of Cedar Rapids on Saturday yielded zero finds as well. One of the most disparaging trips I think ive ever had. I hope it’s not too late to say that I hope things turn around but I don’t see much for rain in the forecast.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

bloomer said:


> Hawkeye, I haven’t checked Sailorville, I went up to Jester the other day and had to make my way around a half dozen other people picking out there so I only gave it a couple hours to no prevail.
> 7.5 hours and around 15 miles at three different parks east and west of Cedar Rapids on Saturday yielded zero finds as well. One of the most disparaging trips I think ive ever had. I hope it’s not too late to say that I hope things turn around but I don’t see much for rain in the forecast.


Yeah I can relate to the fellow schroomers out . Everywhere I went. Thinking Ill get out tomorrow and look for abit . Needed that rain to hit us . Sunday I lucked w/some Half-Frees . First time I ever encountered them . 17 of em made a delicious snack . Too bad CedarRapids was a bust for Ya. Family & I was up there for the Rock Mineral & Gemstone show last month. Met alot of really nice local Rockhounds ! Lets hope for bunch of Chicken of the Woods in the upcoming weeks . Happy Hunting !


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

MadMan, Dang was looking forward to one of your haul pictures! I'll be heading north this friday, maybe with my dad and brother. If so it will be the first time since my mother passed 5 years ago that we have gone together. Dad is 87 so i hope to hit some road elms, but for him its more about the drive and stories now. Sure would like to put him on a couple loaded elm though. Funny thing is he picked about a dozen in his yard the same day i drive 150 miles to get skunked. He let me hear it on that one. Hope you pick boxes of greys madman, I'll keep you posted. Drive safely.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> It was 90 degrees when I got back to the car today, fast forward to summer. I bet that 120 tree was fun SG, what slope was it on? I live for those babies. A person can pick more morels in river bottoms than walking hills anymore due to not as many elm. But hitting loaded elms is more fun to me by far, and does require a little skill element. Walking in circles in bottoms makes me dizzy.


Hey kb, I admire you grindin' it out. That's all a guy can do. I totally hear ya 'bout the heat. It's blazing hot out there. The last couple times I've been out buzzards have been circling overhead--_seriously_. I hope they aren't telling me something, but nature does tend to speak to us. I damn-near died of the heat out there. This isn't good. Neither is the wind. Shroompocalypse. On my last leg I made my way to a spring trickling clear, cool water. I fashioned a bag to gradually catch some and drank from it like a man who's found an oasis in the desert. Did you hear about those record temps in Pakistan--122 degrees? I digress (as usual). 

Elm 120 was bittersweet. So far as quantity, that flush was impressive, likely memorable. But the experience was bittersweet knowing that in year with even halfway normal precipitation, those would have been 3 to 4-inchers. So in a way it haunts me and probably always will. I'll tell this story for as long as I live, buzzards willing. 

That's awesome that you're getting out with your dad. I'm planning to do the same with my Father-in-law, soon to be 90. Last year was the first year he hadn't gone to the woods, so we're going to improvise. Hope you guys have a good drive and your spirits soar.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

mushroommadman said:


> ...I'm thinking next week I'm gonna hit it north of I-80 at some of my spots. It'll be interesting to see if this is how it's gonna be everywhere. Sounds like they got good rain so hopefully north will pan out. Good Luck and keep me posted.


Should be better up there madman. I'm heading north Friday to do some road hunting with my father-in-law and comb the woods along the Maquoketa River over the weekend. Best of luck to you.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb, Elm 120 was at the crest of an east-facing slope, with moderate-to-dense shrubs all around, but sparse ground cover. There's another elm about 75 yards from Elm 120 but on the opposite, west/northwest-facing slope, but lower and down toward a spring. Lots of moss there. Last year I picked about 200 yellows there, then stumbled onto a another patch of 75 mature grays just 20 yards up the slope. It's about 2 miles back in there and I've checked 3 times and not a sign of anything there this year. If you know of a place that offers cheap hip and knee replacements, I may be in the market.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> pretty good day by my standards, I have yet to find one. But the moister is good with more rain on the way. Congrats SG, and the best to everyone down there.


Great to hear you've got good moisture up there Trooper. Hope it holds. Despite the inch of rain we got down here a week ago, the wind has taken a heavy toll on our topsoil moisture. If this continues I'll be twisting my ankles in the cracks in the ground! It's gotta be getting on there. Slay 'em!


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Found 3# north of Council bluffs today. And another 2# on Missouri river council bluffs this past Tuesday. Mostly all on the thirsty side. Need rain and a cool down asap.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

402, any in the hills? SG, look at the bright side, your morel addiction has kept you fit enough to still take those hikes and now you are still fit enough to take your grand kids. On the other hand I know the pain, it's even worse if you are driving 400 plus miles to take a beating, as I may be tomorrow. The best pain is when you are hauling so many out your shoulders are burning, as I hope to do tomorrow. But if you don't go look you might miss out.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Liking the new found spot. 1st time back since last Friday . Ran acrossed Bigger Yellows ! 40 in total plus 3 more PheasantBacks ! Ground coverage is definitely filling in at a good clip . However Zero Ticks Thursday! 4 of em Sobs last time . Hoping the Ticks died of thirst ! ! Id like to get another week here in DesMoines . Rain Friday morning & night. Saturday too. Along with more rain next week w/the return of the 80deg temps . Any thoughts PolkCo ?


----------

